# [Heisec] Windows-8-Hack zum Umgehen der Zwangsaktivierung



## Newsfeed (22 November 2012)

Wie schon bei den Vorgängern soll sich auch bei Windows 8 die Zwangsaktivierung überlisten lassen. Das ist aber nicht nur selbsverständlich illegal, sondern auch außergewöhnlich umständlich.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

